# Grooming



## GldnLvr44 (Jul 14, 2020)

at what age did you first get your Goldens groomed?


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi, our puppy's first professional groom was at about 5 months. Before that, we just bathed him at home.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Juneaus first visit to my groomer was at 9.5 weeks, one week after I got her. She got a bath and a blow dry. I wanted her to get used to going and be comfortable. Alas, it didn't work. Juneau loves our groomer, but hates the actual process. She becomes a sad, wet potato for the whole 2 hours it takes.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

The sooner the better. I do my own grooming so I started at 8 weeks old with weekly bathing, blow drying, and dremeling nails. At 12 weeks I took her to work with me to let one of our bathers wash her. She was very well behaved and the bather asked me to train all the puppies. It makes a groomers job so much easier when puppies are started young.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm a breeder. We start grooming our puppies when they are 3 days old. We start with just nail trims. They get baths starting at 5-6 weeks. And we actually (and unnecessarily) trim around their paws, ears, and tails at 7 and 8 weeks (just to get them used to it). ALL our dogs LOVE getting groomed. For them it's not an ordeal, it's a spa day. They love getting pampered. And I think it's because we start them so early.


----------

